# Military Police Reserve



## Romulus (26 Aug 2005)

Hello, I've been thinking about joining up into the reserves well I'm in college here in Ottawa. I took a look at the different units in Ottawa that I can choose from and Military Police seemed like an interesting one. 
  
But unfortunately the Canadian forces website does not give you much details on to the role of the reserve military police. I was hoping that if it was not too much trouble some one here might be able to quickly give me a brief summary of what reserve military police do, and what I would do as a reserve military police.

 Thanks, I appreciate any help.


----------



## CombatMP265 (21 Nov 2005)

To put it simply, we Reserve Military Police put the M in MP. Were not riding around in squad cars going to the QM's or arresting people. The reserve is the back bone of oversea's operations. The majority of things done in operation are what Res MP's do. The only component of the Reg MP's that fair easily are the field plattons but those are few. A reserve unit is strictly field operations. So your going out on weekends practicing your basic military skills aswell as simple Mp functions like doing route recces, traffic control points, setting up prisoner of war collection points, and 'hide' basics. 
Recently MP's were tasked with the new mandate to take over Close Protection Program from JTF and there is now a big push to fill the requirements (think body gaurd duty). But you won't do that until your at least a Corporal.


----------



## MP 811 (21 Nov 2005)

CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> Recently MP's were tasked with the new mandate to take over Close Protection Program from JTF and there is now a big push to fill the requirements (think body gaurd duty). But you won't do that until your at least a Corporal.



Not to mention, you'll have to fight for positions with alot of regs who want to do that!


----------



## S McKee (21 Nov 2005)

CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> To put it simply, we Reserve Military Police put the M in MP. Were not riding around in squad cars going to the QM's or arresting people. The reserve is the back bone of oversea's operations. The majority of things done in operation are what Res MP's do. The only component of the Reg MP's that fair easily are the field plattons but those are few. A reserve unit is strictly field operations. So your going out on weekends practicing your basic military skills aswell as simple Mp functions like doing route recces, traffic control points, setting up prisoner of war collection points, and 'hide' basics.
> Recently MP's were tasked with the new mandate to take over Close Protection Program from JTF and there is now a big push to fill the requirements (think body gaurd duty). But you won't do that until your at least a Corporal.



To state that P Res MP are the backbone of MP operations overseas is a little bit of a stretch, actually it's a big stretch. They will supplement Reg Force platoons in minor roles when required, however they are limited in their scope of duties because they do not hold credentials (a badge). Reg Force Platoons do "field work" to a limited extent when they are overseas, however once they are set up they conduct regular police operations.


----------



## Navalsnpr (21 Nov 2005)

CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> To put it simply, we Reserve Military Police put the M in MP.



Not true....

Some of the Reserve Mp's called out to CRPTC this past summer failed to salute commissioned officers on a regular basis and didn't think that head dress was a requirement outside in garrison..... Where is the "M" in that?


----------



## CBH99 (21 Nov 2005)

Reserve military police still are required do complete their training courses at the Security School at CFB Borden, correct?

If so, do they do their training WITH their regular force counterparts, or not?  And if so, why would a regular force MP be a commissioned police officer (hold a badge) with a Reserve MP is not?

Just curious.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (21 Nov 2005)

level of training, the fact the res are part timers, etc lots of reasons why they are not sworn peace officers.
there was a res MP in Meaford the last summer I was there 1994, who carried a badge, but I think he was ex reg force.


----------



## garb811 (22 Nov 2005)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Reserve military police still are required do complete their training courses at the Security School at CFB Borden, correct?
> 
> If so, do they do their training WITH their regular force counterparts, or not?   And if so, why would a regular force MP be a commissioned police officer (hold a badge) with a Reserve MP is not?
> 
> Just curious.



The vast majority of Res MP complete Res MP QL training which is not comparable to the Reg Force MP package, even when it is given at the CFMPA.

Some Reserve MPs do attend the Reg Force training although they are primarily from the Air Reserve Augmentation Flight (ARAF), it is very, very rare for a Army Reserve MP to attend.  If they complete the package and the subsequent Provisional Employment Period, they hold the same status as their Reg Force MP counterparts, *when on duty and performing a law enforecement function*.  Unlike Reg Force MP their status is solely dependent upon their position status, if they are on duty but not performing the law enforcement function they do not have the powers derived from Sec 156 of the NDA and from that the status as peace officers under the Criminal Code, and to reinforce this fact their credentials are to remain in the guardhouse in safe custody when they are not on duty.

In certain circumstances ex-Reg Force who have transfered to the Reserves may retain their badge but this is also a rarity due to the requirement to be employed in a law enforcement function.



			
				CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> To put it simply, we Reserve Military Police put the M in MP. Were not riding around in squad cars going to the QM's or arresting people. The reserve is the back bone of oversea's operations. The majority of things done in operation are what Res MP's do.



Not playing jump on the Res MP but as previously pointed out, this is a patently false statement.  Res MP have never accounted for more than 20% of the MP positions on any deployment in the last 60 years  and even this number was a huge stretch for political purposes which greatly impacted upon the ability of the MP to complete the tasks assigned by the commander.  Unless there is a huge change in how the Res MP are trained and employed at the most basic levels, they will never form the "backbone" of any overseas MP deployment, at least not in our lifetimes.


----------



## Scottie (23 Nov 2005)

Romulus said:
			
		

> Hello, I've been thinking about joining up into the reserves well I'm in college here in Ottawa. I took a look at the different units in Ottawa that I can choose from and Military Police seemed like an interesting one.
> 
> But unfortunately the Canadian forces website does not give you much details on to the role of the reserve military police. I was hoping that if it was not too much trouble some one here might be able to quickly give me a brief summary of what reserve military police do, and what I would do as a reserve military police.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate any help.



I'm also interested to pursue p/t employment in the military.   Can someone provide a list of Regiments in Ontario with MP units.   
Thanks


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Nov 2005)

Scottie said:
			
		

> I'm also interested to pursue p/t employment in the military.   Can someone provide a list of Regiments in Ontario with MP units.
> Thanks



Here's where you'll find all of the units in Canada
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/7_1.asp



Edit: Some of the links are dead. sorry blame the army


----------



## MP 811 (23 Nov 2005)

Scottie said:
			
		

> I'm also interested to pursue p/t employment in the military.   Can someone provide a list of Regiments in Ontario with MP units.
> Thanks



Just so you know, individual "regiments" in Ontario dont have RP's (Regiment Police).   If you want to get involved with the reserve MP's you need to find a reserve MP Platoon near you.


----------



## Dissident (23 Nov 2005)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> Not to mention, you'll have to fight for positions with alot of regs who want to do that!



Really? Is that so. I would go and talk with better informed people if I were you. There will be no fighting between reg force and reserve for the close protection position, any time soon.


----------



## MP 811 (25 Nov 2005)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Really? Is that so. I would go and talk with better informed people if I were you. There will be no fighting between reg force and reserve for the close protection position, any time soon.



Back the train up their cowboy, and put the pistols away.  Their are no better informed people then the actual reg force MP's (most of which, ive worked with on shift) that ive talked too that want to do this close protection.  Some want to do it and some dont.  And i've also been given the pitch to return to the reg force to get involved in the close protection detail.  So, short story long, i'm not going to get into a pissing match with you over reg/reserve crap.


----------



## lawandorder (6 Mar 2006)

If interested in joining the Ottaw MP Unit, you need to Contact 33 MP PLatoon.  But I suppose now they are 2 MP COY, Ottawa Det....or somthing to that affect.  they're currently going through major changes in Ontario.

Also, on the last few Roto's, up to 25% of the spots were held for reserve MP's, but I am not sure if all the spots in that 25% were filled.  From my understanding the reg force is loosing more then they're taking in.

In regards to other questions.  The Reserve MP QL3 is about 8 weeks and is completly revamped.  They ar enow focused more on the P side of MP, while mainting most of M in MP.  They've realized route signing outside of administrative areas is useless, and are moving to GPS and other systems for determining routes.

There's talk about giving a Silver piece of Tin to reserves instead of a Gold piece, and with that they'll be able to do more things while working with/under supervision of, regular force MP's here and overseas.

But again, that blurb about reserves getting Tin is just talk, and it may wind up to be nothing more then just talk.


----------



## bcampbell (10 Mar 2006)

Hi I am new on this web site, I have just been sworn into the 17 th MP company as an officer cadet, one of the things that I have been told is that effective this year the reserve MP's will be fully intigrated with the reg force Mp's, and have the same powers of arrest etc.  This came right from the 2 ic of the company.  I beleive that it is accurate.


----------



## mpo81 (10 Mar 2006)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> Not to mention, you'll have to fight for positions with alot of regs who want to do that!



What I meant to say, is that it appears to me that we're going to have a rough time keeping numbers up solely from the regs - I see a future where MP reservists fill CP roles. Not a bad thing, IMO, as long as they've been properly trained.

MPO81


----------



## lawandorder (11 Mar 2006)

The only problem I can see with that is some reservists dedicate more time then others.  While it would be nice ot see this happen, and I know I would love this to happen, not all people, unfortunatley, take their job seriously.  Therefore, should there be a standard within the MP reserve one must achieve before these powers are bestowed on you?


----------

